# Can the eggs still survive?!



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

I had my chicken eggs in my incubator. The eggs are 19 and 20 days old. Last night my incubator basically broke down. Instead of staying at 99 degrees it dropped down to 84. Well I candled the eggs real quick and the older one had broken through it’s air bubble. Just a couple hrs ago I could even hear it chirping in it’s egg. However, I now can’t hear it at all or feel it move. I’ve moved them into another incubator, but is there any chance of them hatching?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. Don't give up. A cool down can slow hatching but they should still hatch.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes. Don't give up. A cool down can slow hatching but they should still hatch.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics are optional.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Strongly suggested but optional! *VERY strongly suggested hehehe*


----------

